# 2V's & a Wiemar



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Visiting daughter and son in law.... Our 2 and one of their "Wiems"

Scarlett, Boomer, and Leo


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful!!... Your Weimy is a Blue?... My cousin has a Blue... Sophie she is adorable, 14 1/2 years and still going strong. I had a female Ghost from 2000-2012, Greta Garbo
Best dog ever. Miss her every day. At 10 yrs we added our V pup, best combo of dogs ever.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

*2V's & 2W's*

Scarlett & Boomer (the 2V's); Leo & Tobey (the 2W's).......


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

2RedDawgs said:


> Scarlett & Boomer (the 2V's); Leo & Tobey (the 2W's).......


Scarlett & Boomer's faces in this pic!  So silly but soo cute!


----------

